# Where to buy decent nano brewery systems in aus?



## Ben80 (8/7/17)

Hi, can anyone advise me on where to look in regards to purchasing a nano brewery system, around 6000$ outlay in aus? Plenty overseas but seems pretty limited in aus


----------



## Andy_27 (8/7/17)

What sort of volume are you after? Cheeky Peak have some and so do Brew Tek.


----------



## quadbox (9/7/17)

Beerbelly did for that sort of money, but I assume given they've taken it off the website perhaps no longer. Shame if so, they looked awesome.

The big two things you're missing in your question are batch size and throughput. "nano" to me, in the context I've heard it used, means batches in the range of one to a couple of hectolitres, and I assume that's not what you mean if you think it's going to be possible for $6k


----------



## Ben80 (9/7/17)

Yeah i was a bit vague sorry, more looking at 50-60ltr 3 vessel system, theres plenty in america for that price range, "spike" in Wisconsin (i think) do one that looks great, was just wondering if theres any similar setups in australia and who sells them? Thanks for the replies


----------



## Ben80 (9/7/17)

...ill check them out, thanks Andy


----------



## Mardoo (9/7/17)

Yeah, have a look at Brew-tek's nano and fermenters. Ive seen their setup and they have nice gear. 

http://www.brew-tek.com.au/brewfresh-nanobrewery/


----------



## tugger (9/7/17)

Steer clear of anyone with core in their name.


----------



## Andy_27 (9/7/17)

Mardoo said:


> Yeah, have a look at Brew-tek's nano and fermenters. Ive seen their setup and they have nice gear.
> 
> http://www.brew-tek.com.au/brewfresh-nanobrewery/


Do you know the price of these systems? I couldnt find a price anywhere but from the looks of the system it should be around the OP's range...


----------



## Coodgee (9/7/17)

$6k for 50L? That's an expensive system!


----------



## clickeral (9/7/17)

The guys at Cheeky peak are great to deal with 

https://cheekypeakbrewery.com.au/mashing-equipment/3-vessel-pilot-breweries you can change things as well 

The setup im buying I've gone with triple layer pots, extra elements etc 

Half your budget so extra coin for fermentors


----------



## Mardoo (9/7/17)

Andy_27 said:


> Do you know the price of these systems? I couldnt find a price anywhere but from the looks of the system it should be around the OP's range...



Sorry, I don't. Just give them a call.

EDIT: The SS Brewtech stuff is gorgeous, and their product lines run from 20L on up to full-scale commercial lines. I know Clever Brewing carries their products. Give Martin there a call and he can tell you what they can get in at what price. No affiliation. I'm not sure who else in Oz carries their stuff. 

www.cleverbrewing.com.au


----------



## wynnum1 (9/7/17)

_What do you want to _use the brewery for personal use or commercial.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (9/7/17)

I have the Brew-Tek nano system and a couple of their jacketed conical fermentors. Top quality gear. 

Dave Brough is the man to speak to about this system. http://www.brew-tek.com.au/


----------



## Black Devil Dog (9/7/17)

If commercial, 3 x 50 litre Braumeisters @ $3,600 each retail = $10,800.
I'm sure you could negotiate a 10% or better discount off the retail price. I'll work on %10. - $1080

$10,800
-$1080
=$9,720

Claim back the GST. -$883.
=$8,837

Assume 30% tax bracket. Claim that back at the end of the year. - $2651

=$6,186.
Congratulations, you've just got 150 litre, 3 vessel, German engineered, automated nano brewery for around $6,000.


----------



## Lethaldog (9/7/17)

Newera are great to deal with for ss brewtech gear


----------



## Maheel (9/7/17)

and if commercial could you do the immediate tax deprecation for assets under XYZ $$?
assuming you can make some money selling beer / wort it might be good for your tax credits and the economy 



Black Devil Dog said:


> If commercial, 3 x 50 litre Braumeisters @ $3,600 each retail = $10,800.
> I'm sure you could negotiate a 10% or better discount off the retail price. I'll work on %10. - $1080
> 
> $10,800
> ...


----------



## AlexBrew (14/5/18)

Any update on your search for a nano setup for around $6k? I am looking for the same. I have seen the brew-tek nano setup on the website but cannot find any reviews.


----------



## Bendymann (15/5/18)

I have SS Brewtech gear, Which I am VERY happy with. I purchased all BME Range. Which if you can afford to go to, is a great idea. Then your couplings are 1.5"TC easy to clean and easy to use, and you get some nice other features depending on the item (ie.kettle, mash tun, fermenter...etc.)


----------



## brewgasm (15/5/18)

https://www.ssbrewtech.com/pages/1-bbl-nano-brewhouse


----------



## CJW (15/5/18)

brewgasm said:


> https://www.ssbrewtech.com/pages/1-bbl-nano-brewhouse


Doesn't quite meet the $6k budget though 
https://www.newerabrewing.com.au/ss-brewtech-1bbl-nano-brew-house-coming-2018/


----------



## Bendymann (15/5/18)

The Australian importer is Newera Brewing is the importer of Ss Brewtek, to get an idea of pricing, however most of the bigger LHBS have them listed. Ibrew, clever brewing and many others have their products in their online stores. Damn, I'm beginning to sound like I work there.... Which for the record, I do not. However I am a big fan.


----------



## brewgasm (16/5/18)

CJW said:


> Doesn't quite meet the $6k budget though
> https://www.newerabrewing.com.au/ss-brewtech-1bbl-nano-brew-house-coming-2018/


I know but wow.. If only money was no object hey


----------



## Nelson Sauvarin (17/5/18)

Hi If you are interested in a bit of faphing around you can buy from china import one like this for under$6k.
I bought mine a couple of years ago for $3500 US ( sadly when the Aussie was strong) and shipping landing agent fee etc was about $1500. I had to go to Sydney ports to pick up. though you just get shipped to neared place. I didn't have to pay import tax as the brewery system has CIP and was exempt.
It is 50-60 litre. Sorta BIAB as has large metal basket in the mash tun. 50ltr refrig unit under mash tun, full on plate heat exchanger, pump, 2x80ltr full jacket fermented with individual temp control, control panel etc.
I purchased it on Alibaba.com, just do a search for 50ltr beer machine.
Its a beautiful piece of 400kg stainless steel porn 
All one piece
I had to make a small gantry crane in my shed to lift the mash basket out as quite heavy with wet spent grain. I used a trailer winch motor and 12v battery
I bought it as a retirement present for myself. Makes great clear beers. last one was a california steam ~60litres.
Only problem making 50 liter batches is storage and drinking
PM or contact me if you'd like more details


----------



## Bendymann (18/5/18)

Nelson Sauvarin said:


> Hi If you are interested in a bit of faphing around you can buy from china import one like this for under$6k.
> I bought mine a couple of years ago for $3500 US ( sadly when the Aussie was strong) and shipping landing agent fee etc was about $1500. I had to go to Sydney ports to pick up. though you just get shipped to neared place. I didn't have to pay import tax as the brewery system has CIP and was exempt.
> It is 50-60 litre. Sorta BIAB as has large metal basket in the mash tun. 50ltr refrig unit under mash tun, full on plate heat exchanger, pump, 2x80ltr full jacket fermented with individual temp control, control panel etc.
> I purchased it on Alibaba.com, just do a search for 50ltr beer machine.
> ...


THAT truly is a thing of beauty.


----------



## fdsaasdf (19/5/18)

Nelson Sauvarin said:


> Hi If you are interested in a bit of faphing around you can buy from china import one like this for under$6k.


 That looks awesome, especially for the price you paid! ZDBrewing have some similar units, if their prices stay the same or lower I might be foolish enough to try and grab a 200L setup in a year or so.


----------



## /// (19/5/18)

Buy a few pots and spend the rest in decent fv’s and cooling.


----------



## Coodgee (19/5/18)

/// said:


> Buy a few pots and spend the rest in decent fv’s and cooling.



I agree man , $6k for a 50L setup; you could get that for $2k with no reduction in quality of beer.


----------



## fdsaasdf (19/5/18)

Coodgee said:


> I agree man , $6k for a 50L setup; you could get that for $2k with no reduction in quality of beer.


Find me anywhere that you can get 2x 80L jacketed fermenters for $2k, let alone the entire setup in @Nelson Sauvarin 's kit.


----------



## mashmaniac (20/5/18)

Also the system is automated for mash control, and fermentation control, maybe not a bottom of the barrel bargain, but at the least good value for money.


----------



## Coodgee (20/5/18)

fdsaasdf said:


> Find me anywhere that you can get 2x 80L jacketed fermenters for $2k, let alone the entire setup in @Nelson Sauvarin 's kit.



I'm not saying you can. What i was trying to say is that you could use much cheaper, different equipment to make the same quality beer.


----------



## fdsaasdf (20/5/18)

Coodgee said:


> I'm not saying you can. What i was trying to say is that you could use much cheaper, different equipment to make the same quality beer.


Ok, well I guess we'll have to disagree on 'same quality'. Like plenty of other home brewers I've built my own 50L rig for a few hundred bucks and have used it to beers that I like and win the odd prize but it's obviously not comparable to an engineered, automated crate brewery that could be used commercially.


----------



## GalBrew (21/5/18)

fdsaasdf said:


> Ok, well I guess we'll have to disagree on 'same quality'. Like plenty of other home brewers I've built my own 50L rig for a few hundred bucks and have used it to beers that I like and win the odd prize but it's obviously not comparable to an engineered, automated crate brewery that could be used commercially.



You’d be amazed the rubbishy systems that some of our favourite commercial breweries use or have used in to past to great acclaim.


----------



## fdsaasdf (21/5/18)

GalBrew said:


> You’d be amazed the rubbishy systems that some of our favourite commercial breweries use or have used in to past to great acclaim.



I don't think I would be amazed to be honest, having visited many breweries here and abroad. Many of them wouldn't make commercial sense for a new operation now, especially compared to the crate breweries available.


----------



## Duff (3/4/19)

Bump.

Hello brewers, long time. Now that the daughter is getting older it is time for me to get back into brewing. Had a 20L Braumeister for a short while but sold that as I'm not that fussed with all in one units. Being old school I like to check and watch over things - just like when I smoke meats.

Renovating under the house and wanting to put a 3V electric system in. Any more suggestions as to this thread? What are the Cheeky Peak systems like? They have a 40L 3V setup for $1250 which may need an upgrade to a 3600W element for the kettle but not a bad looking system. Leaves money then for a Unitank and glycol.

What is around? AHB has changed a bit over the past 15 years.

Cheers.


----------



## sam.mcdonnell (16/3/20)

Ben80 said:


> Hi, can anyone advise me on where to look in regards to purchasing a nano brewery system, around 6000$ outlay in aus? Plenty overseas but seems pretty limited in aus


I have one for sale


----------



## manewman (14/9/20)

Hello all. Thought I would resurrect this forum regarding nano kits. I was looking at purchasing straight from China, but I have been put off from some recent feedback. So I am turning my attention to Australian companies. Yes I know that they probably get the equipment from China anyway, but I like the peace of mind of having after sale assistant if anything happens. 

So I am looking for a 100L brew kit (2V or 3V) and currently liaising with Brew-Tek, Brewtique, Cheeky Peak 130L nano brewery, and perhaps Ss Brewtech (though I think this will be too expensive). Has anyone purchased a similar kit from any of these guys? Also, are there any other aussie companies I should be looking at? I looked at Spark as well, but I understand that their smallest kit is 5hL. 

Appreciate your help.


----------



## thesocialbrewers (15/9/20)

We're going to be ordering a 5hL system (plus FV & BT etc) from China in the next few months. Probably be space in the container for a 100L kit if you're interested in doing a joint order. From my research the price difference in the 'Aussie' systems and buying Chinese direct (considering you're getting the same system) is considerable. What's the feedback you've heard that's got you worried?


----------



## manewman (15/9/20)

The two main issues are unexpected costs, particularly in relation to shipping and customs/port charges. There other is around quality. Pump blowing up and corrosion to the kit. I'm sure like anything, there is always going to be variations in quality. I'm just not sure which are the 'better' Chinese companies to deal with. If you don't mind me asking, which Chinese company are you going with? And do you have an Australian broker helping with the transaction?


----------



## thesocialbrewers (15/9/20)

shipping and customs are 100% a challenge - we'll be using a freight forwarder when we're ready to ship to help understand and manage these issues. 

As long as the cost difference is big enough you can always get average welds fixed locally and replacement parts like pumps are easy enough (good manufacturers will warranty their stuff and use quality pumps etc.). Worst case, for the difference between a locally produced kit and a Chinese made one, you can buy a lot of pumps. Corrosion is a scary thought though! 

I've spoken to a number of breweries who've sourced from China direct (and via a broker) and it's absolutely a mixed bag in terms of who to use. We only considered suppliers who can provide existing clients, in Australia, who I've been able to speak with and get their experiences. From that I narrowed it down to 2 (Yolong in Ningbo & Tiantai in Jinan). Yolong have been present at local conferences like BrewCon and have lots of local clients. Tiantai have supplied 4 or 5 local breweries of various sizes (including Black Hops original brewhouse back in 2015). The inability to go to their factory and check the kit out during production adds another challenge, but these two are big enough to worry about their local reputation. 

We're not locked on either just yet (final decision pending securing a location for the install!) but we'll be going direct (i.e. no broker) as the margin they add doesn't stack up in my mind.


----------



## Radmax (15/9/20)

I bought a 120ltr nano kit from cheeky peak. It is only a single vessel but so far am finding it so easy to use and clean.
I haven’t used the recirculating pump yet but looks simple.


----------



## nickxb (16/9/20)

You should look at the B150 from brewtools. Newera Brewing are the stockist for them here. We used the smaller (but still huge) B80 a few weeks back and I am in love.


----------



## James McKay (16/9/20)

manewman said:


> Hello all. Thought I would resurrect this forum regarding nano kits. I was looking at purchasing straight from China, but I have been put off from some recent feedback. So I am turning my attention to Australian companies. Yes I know that they probably get the equipment from China anyway, but I like the peace of mind of having after sale assistant if anything happens.
> 
> So I am looking for a 100L brew kit (2V or 3V) and currently liaising with Brew-Tek, Brewtique, Cheeky Peak 130L nano brewery, and perhaps Ss Brewtech (though I think this will be too expensive). Has anyone purchased a similar kit from any of these guys? Also, are there any other aussie companies I should be looking at? I looked at Spark as well, but I understand that their smallest kit is 5hL.
> 
> Appreciate your help.


98% of the nano breweries found in Aus, come from Mainland China. Can I ask what your cost is for set up and how big you want to go?


----------



## Grmblz (16/9/20)

My experience with direct from China was good but don't get caught by the FOB (freight on board) prices which they quote, as you'll get hammered at this end by customs duties, freight forwarders, wharf fees, the list is endless, I specified "door to door" it came by TNT and cost US400 (the FOB price for shipping was US $80) 
Arrived well packed in wooden crate, welds very good to excellent and no signs of corrosion despite being sat in my carport unused for 2 yrs, I'm 900mtr from the ocean.
fwiw I used https://www.dayuwz.com/Brewery-Equipment-pl598283.html
Can supply an email contact if interested.


----------



## manewman (18/9/20)

Radmax said:


> I bought a 120ltr nano kit from cheeky peak. It is only a single vessel but so far am finding it so easy to use and clean.
> I haven’t used the recirculating pump yet but looks simple.


Thanks for the feedback Radmax. I do like the look of the Tri Clover 130L 3V Nano Brewery. For $14,950 is a bit on the pricey side, given that I would still need to buy fermenters, glycol system, grain mill, & wort chiller/heat exchanger. Could buy those other items second hand to bring to overall price down.


----------



## manewman (18/9/20)

James McKay said:


> 98% of the nano breweries found in Aus, come from Mainland China. Can I ask what your cost is for set up and how big you want to go?


I am looking for a 100L nano kit with a couple of fermenters. Included with that would be the glycol system, grain mill, and wort cooler. I would like to try and keep it to around $20k if possible.


----------



## manewman (18/9/20)

Grmblz said:


> My experience with direct from China was good but don't get caught by the FOB (freight on board) prices which they quote, as you'll get hammered at this end by customs duties, freight forwarders, wharf fees, the list is endless, I specified "door to door" it came by TNT and cost US400 (the FOB price for shipping was US $80)
> Arrived well packed in wooden crate, welds very good to excellent and no signs of corrosion despite being sat in my carport unused for 2 yrs, I'm 900mtr from the ocean.
> fwiw I used https://www.dayuwz.com/Brewery-Equipment-pl598283.html
> Can supply an email contact if interested.


Thanks Grmblz. That's good advice about freight charges. Also didn't come across DYE in my research. After chatting with a few brewers, I had short listed it to 2 Chinese companies direct - Tiantai and YoLong.


----------



## Grmblz (18/9/20)

manewman said:


> Thanks Grmblz. That's good advice about freight charges. Also didn't come across DYE in my research. After chatting with a few brewers, I had short listed it to 2 Chinese companies direct - Tiantai and YoLong.


Not surprising you didn't come across them, their main products are stills' with brewery gear as a secondary product, I went with them primarily because personal changes I wanted were happily incorporated at no extra cost, their standard prices were good, and the quality of their gear turned out to be great, as primary manufacturers they can produce bespoke product at a similar cost to off the shelf stuff.
Too many Chinese resellers are masquerading as manufacturers, plus,plus, and an inability to supply anything other than standard product lines.
I wasn't recommending them, just outlining my experience with direct from China purchases, as always, do your due diligence, and buyer beware.


----------

